# James Bond 007



## Drac (Feb 27, 2009)

They have been showing alot of the James Bond movies here...I was wonder who was your favorite actor that portrayed him..


----------



## elder999 (Feb 27, 2009)

Drac said:


> They have been showing alot of the James Bond movies here...I was wonder who was your favorite actor that portrayed him..


 

What, no David Niven?? :lol:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 27, 2009)

I was always a Roger Moore fan, but Daniel Craig has won me over!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 27, 2009)

elder999 said:


> What, no David Niven?? :lol:


Or Peter Sellers for that matter.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 27, 2009)

Whilst I think that Daniel Craig has done a good job of giving us a 'flawed' Bond and Brosnan's take was exceptionally cool and English, in the end Connery won my vote for how awesome I thought he was when I first saw "On Her Majesties Secret Service" as a youngster .


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 27, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Whilst I think that Daniel Craig has done a good job of giving us a 'flawed' Bond and Brosnan's take was exceptionally cool and English, in the end Connery won my vote for how awesome I thought he was when I first saw "On Her Majesties Secret Service" as a youngster .


Wasn't that Lazenby in that one?


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 27, 2009)

You're right it was. That was the first Bond film I saw and it's title leapt from my fingers unprompted . It was Goldfinger that I was actually thinking of in my post above {Shirley Bassey's theme song now reverberates in my head :lol:}.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 27, 2009)

Was beginning to wonder Mark if you haven't had one too many Vodka Martini's shaken not stirred to confuse Lazenby with Connery.  

Connery has my vote all the way but I also clicked Brosnan because he appealed to me, likewise the changing of the guard with making M a woman and a tough one at that. I did like Dalton as well but think he was given bad Bond scripts and not made to shine as well as the others, hence his quick exit after only 2 Bond films. 

Moore was IMO, alright. But he was ... too suave for my taste. Only two of his films that I really enjoy... Live and Let Die and the better one Man With The Golden Gun. 
All of Connery films (except Never Say Never Again) were just great. Goldfinger, Russia, Diamonds, Live Twice, Thunderball just all around great spy flicks. 

I haven't seen the new Bond yet... so can't pass judgment on him. 

Of all the theme songs I still got a penchant for Sheryl Crowe's "Tomorrow Never Dies".


----------



## Carol (Feb 27, 2009)

I *loved* Timothy Dalton as Bond.  I really wish his scripts were better.  He and Sean Connery wre my fave Bonds.


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 27, 2009)

I love the Flawed Bond. Daniel Craig FTW!

When I saw him in Layer Cake, in the scene where he sneaks around a corner with a Luger pistol, I thought to myself "That guy would be an awesome James Bond."

Then the Hollywood deities made it so.

I didn't like Pierce Brosnan because, to me, he stepped over the line of being a cool, calm Bond, to being a slightly creepy snob.


----------



## Drac (Feb 27, 2009)

elder999 said:


> What, no David Niven?? :lol:


 
Keyristmas in Heaven..I could I forget David Niven?????* EASILY..*


----------



## Drac (Feb 27, 2009)

I liked _Pierce Brosnan and Daniel Craig..._


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 27, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> I didn't like Pierce Brosnan because, to me, he stepped over the line of being a cool, calm Bond, to being a slightly creepy snob.


 Oh I dunno, he always looked like he was having fun with Q's toys the same as Connery did. 

Of course Q summed up Bond best... (to Brosnan) "...grow up double o seven!" (but that sly grin was on his face just the same).

Still trying to get used to John Cleese as the new Q though... I never saw Q as "comedy relief" though his gadgets and lines were funny from time to time.


----------



## Drac (Feb 27, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Still trying to get used to John Cleese as the new Q though... I never saw Q as "comedy relief" though his gadgets and lines were funny from time to time.


 
He will *NEVER* replace Desmond Llewelyn as Q in the hearts of many a Bond fan...


----------



## arnisador (Feb 27, 2009)

I liked both Qs!


----------



## thardey (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the books by Ian Fleming, and to me, the literary Bond will always be the measuring stick for who is the "Best" bond.

The Literary Bond was not pretty, he had a scar on his face, his eyes were blue, and he was constantly described as having a "somewhat cruel" mouth. Fleming's Bond could almost read the thoughts of those around him, and the only gadgets he used consistently from the "Q" branch (Major Boothroyd - Usually known in the movies just as "Q") Where his pistols, sometimes his cars from the motor pool (with no ejector-seats or missiles) and an occasional mission-specific device (like a portable geiger-counter disguised as a camera, or the "trick" briefcase in From Russia with Love.) The women were attracted to his danger, not his looks.

So, that leaves, in my mind, only Connery and Craig (who gets bonus points for being the only Bond actor with blue eyes). The others are just too pretty, not cruel enough, and too reliant on gadgets.

But for me, Connery was the first, and really the best, Bond. Though I think I enjoy watching the "New Bond" more.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 27, 2009)

Sean Connery for the acting. But Roger Moore was in some classic James Bond movies and I liked the plots and writing for those movies even though I perfer Connery's acting.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, _The Man with the Golden Gun_ is an all-time favorite of mine.

Unlike *thardey* I have only read one of the books--the first--but my wife has read several and makes similar comments.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 27, 2009)

With reference to *Thardey*'s comments above, it has to be born in mind that the literary character of Bond was based upon Fleming's own experiences in the secret service.

I'll never forget him in a radio interview describing how it felt to be concealed in a bathroom trying to decide whether to let a man finish shaving before he killed him!

Is it any wonder that the filmic Bond has a more flamboyant, less gritty. edge to him? As I said above, I do think that the 'flawed' portrayal that Craig gives us echoes a little more with the foundations of the character than others have. I have yet to see the latest film but Casino Royale was excellent {and not just because I have a passion for Aston Martin's :lol:}.


----------



## Drac (Feb 27, 2009)

I had no problem with Roger Moore as 007..I did not like Moonraker or Live and Let Die though..


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 27, 2009)

Sean Connery could play a needle at a hay convention and still be the coolest thing going.


-Rob


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, Sean Connery laid down the standard for the "movie" Bond for decades......

...But in the end I'm afraid I went with Daniel Craig because he was most like Fleming's "Book" Bond and I'm afraid the rule that the book is always better than the movie must never be questioned and to speak of such is sacrilege.

I only remember one quote from one Bond book, but it always stuck out for how unlike it the film Bonds always were.

One of the women says to Bond: "Why can't more men be less like you?"

But isn't that always the way in real life though, the ones, at least early on, who get all the women are the pricks.


----------



## harlan (Feb 28, 2009)

Never liked the books...the writing style was too 'dated'. Sean all the way. I was predisposed to disliking Craig, as I really thought Gerard Butler would have been more of the type of Bond I like. But Craig did bring an interesting, cold killer to the role. HOwever, he strikes me as less British in temperament and build...and more Russian.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 28, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Well, Sean Connery laid down the standard for the "movie" Bond for decades......


 Agreed. Handsome as he was he did pull off the grittiness to make Bond an Icon on film. In "From Russia With Love" as he hunts his arch rival Blofeld he approaches one woman sunbathing, charms her up, snuggles and playfully teases her bikini top strap in the back then suddenly rips it off and wraps it around her neck, choking her and threatening to kill her if she doesn't talk. At the time that was pretty bold film making. 



Andy Moynihan said:


> ...But in the end I'm afraid I went with Daniel Craig because he was most like Fleming's "Book" Bond and I'm afraid the rule that the book is always better than the movie must never be questioned and to speak of such is sacrilege.


 I can think of a couple of books (not Bond) where the film was quite better. But having read a couple of the orignal Bond novellas (Dr. No as a favorite) your statement is definitely spot on about better than film. Though the film did it's best to stick to the original story. Would've been cool if they managed a giant squid though. :uhyeah: (could've borrowed Disneys... LOL) 



Andy Moynihan said:


> I only remember one quote from one Bond book, but it always stuck out for how unlike it the film Bonds always were.
> 
> One of the women says to Bond: "Why can't more men be less like you?"
> 
> But isn't that always the way in real life though, the ones, at least early on, who get all the women are the pricks.


 On that I have to say it's the women who are at fault. For some inexplicable reason they just LOVE pricks and shun the nice guys that they're always wishing for.  Go figure.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 28, 2009)

Clive Owen would've been an interesting choice too!


----------



## thardey (Feb 28, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Clive Owen would've been an interesting choice too!


 
I thought for sure he was going to follow Brosnan -- until his cameo in Pink Panther -- he was too perfect, now they'd never use his him!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 28, 2009)

It was funny, though.


----------



## thardey (Feb 28, 2009)

arnisador said:


> It was funny, though.


 
"Flame it!"


----------



## grydth (Mar 9, 2009)

Wake me when we get to the poll on Bond *Girls.*... I hear Jennifer Anacin wants to be one......


----------



## Omar B (Mar 9, 2009)

How did I miss this thread?  I'm a crazy Bond fan ... wait, I must qualify, I'm a crazy literary James Bond fan.  In in fact own every single Bond book ever published, Flemming, Markham (Amis), Gardner, Benson, Faulks, Higson.  Seriously.

Anyways, the movies are good but the actor to come closest to Flemming's man was Timothy Dalton in my opinion.  Craig's good but he leans too much towards the cruel side and less to the smooth side, Dalton balanced it well.  Plus he was the right hight and had the right colored hair!  Although Craig's face is go haggard I could almost imagine the scar on his cheek.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 10, 2009)

I haven't seen any of the latest Bond movies, so can't comment on those actors. Sean Connery is my favorite James Bond. Oh, and the last 3 digits of my employee ID number are 007.


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 10, 2009)

I've been watching all the bond movies on my "on demand" demand service (Thanks Encore!)

Anyway, Sean Connery is my main pick.  He helped set the paradigm...then, I gotta say Daniel Craig (bad @ss Bond) followed by Pierce Brosnan (ultra- cool bond).  Never cared much for Dalton...maybe it was the scripts...but I just couldn't get behind him as Bond.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Hagakure (Mar 11, 2009)

Sean Connery. You guys mean to say there are OTHER Bonds? Hmmmm... Didn't know that.


----------



## Live True (Mar 11, 2009)

harlan said:


> Never liked the books...the writing style was too 'dated'. Sean all the way. I was predisposed to disliking Craig, as I really thought Gerard Butler would have been more of the type of Bond I like. But Craig did bring an interesting, cold killer to the role. HOwever, he strikes me as less British in temperament and build...and more Russian.


 
Several of my freinds and I were discussing how he looks like a beefy Putin...so I'm with ya on that last comment.

That said, though, I voted Craig because he was closer to the Bond I read in the few Bond books I've read, but I have to say it was a tough choice and Sean Connery was stepping on his heels.

A freind once noted, "I know women that would walk 500 miles just to hear Sean Connery read from a phone book."


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 12, 2009)

If I were to judge solely on the movies, I would go with Sean Connery.  I really like him in those movies.  Then when I started to hear about all of the hype and controversy about picking Craig to be the new bond and the movie was more like the books.  I went out and bought "Casino Royale" and read it.  After I saw the movie, I think that Craig is alot more like Bond in the books so I would go with Craig as my overall pick.


----------

